# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة العلماء وطلبة العلم(مشاركة)

## تميمي ابوعبدالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياكم الله اخواني 
نجد كثيرآ من الاعضاء سواء في هذا الملتقى او غيره اذا وضعنا الشيخ فلان بن فلان قال من هو وماترجمة هذا الشيخ

هنا نوضع بإذن ترجمة العلماء وطلبة العلم (اي الموجودين الآن)فكل واحد في بلده ان يترجم الشيخ الموجود في بلده (إذا تيسر)(إذا تيسر) لكي نعرف تراجم العلماء نبدأ بسم الله
----------------------------------------------------

من السعودية (سوف اضع عشرة فقط والباقي لأخواني من السعودية)
يوجد لدينا العلماء وهم:

عبدالله بن عقيل (شيخ الحنابلة)
 من تلاميذ الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه
تولى القضاء سنة 1353ه في جازان ثم أبو عريش والخرج والرياض وعنيزة، ثم انتقل إلى دار الإفتاء بالرياض فعمل بها مع سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله، وبعد ذلك انتقل إلى هيئة التمييز، ثم عضواً في مجلس القضاء الأعلى، فرئيساً للهيئة الدائمة في المجلس، وبعد سن التقاعد اختير رئيساً للهيئة الشرعية لشركة الراجحي المصرفية للاستثمار، ولا يزال حفظه الله متفرغاً لطلاب العلم وللفتوى في منزله بمدينة الرياض. 


عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين
عضو الافتاء متقاعد
ولد الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين سنة 1352هـ في إحدى قرى القويعية ونشأ في بلدة الرين وابتدأ بالتعلم في عام 1359هـ وحيث لم يكن هناك مدارس مستمرة تأخر في إكمال الدراسة ولكنه أتقن القرآن وسنه اثنا عشر عاما وتعلم الكتابة وقواعد الإملاء البدائية ثم ابتدأ في الحفظ وأكمله في عام 1367هـ وكان قد قرأ قبل ذلك في مبادئ العلوم ففي النحو على أبيه قرأ أول الآجرومية وكذا متن الرحبية في الفرائض وفي الحديث الأربعين النووية حفظا وعمدة الأحكام بحفظ بعضها . 
وبعد أن أكمل حفظ القرآن ابتدأ في القراءة على شيخه الثاني بعد أبيه وهو الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد الشثري المعروف بأبي حبيب وكان جل القراءة عليه في كتب الحديث ابتداء بصحيح مسلم ثم بصحيح البخاري ثم مختصر سنن أبى داود وبعض سنن الترمذي مع شرحه تحفة الأحوذي . 
وقرأ سبل السلام شرح بلوغ المرام كله وقرأ شرح ابن رجب على الأربعين المسمى جامع العلوم والحكم في شرح خمسين حديثا من جوامع الكلم وقرأ بعض نيل الأوطار على منتقى الأخبار وقرأ تفسير ابن جرير وهو مليء بالأحاديث المسندة والآثار الموصولة وكذا تفسير ابن كثير وقرأ كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد وأتقن حفظ أحاديثه وآثاره وأدلته وقرأ بعض شروحه وقرأ في الفقه الحنبلي متن الزاد حفظا وقرا معظم شرحه . 
وكذا قرأ في كتب أخرى في الأدب والتأريخ والتراجم واستمر إلى أول عام أربع وسبعين حيث انتقل مع شيخه أبي حبيب إلى الرياض وانتظم طالبا في معهد إمام الدعوة العلمي فدرس فيه القسم الثانوي في أربع سنوات وحصل على الشهادة الثانوية عام 1377هـ وكان ترتيبه الثاني بين الطلاب الناجحين البالغ عددهم أربعة عشر طالبا ثم انتظم في القسم العالي في المعهد المذكور ومدته أربع سنوات ومنح الشهادة الجامعية عام 1381هـ وكان ترتيبه الأول بين الطلاب الناجحين البالغ عددهم أحد عشر طالبا وعدلت هذه الشهادة بكلية الشريعة . 
وفي عام 1388هـ انتظم في معهد القضاء العالي ودرس فيه ثلاث سنوات ومنح شهادة الماجستير عام 1390هـ بتقدير جيد جدا وبعد عشر سنين سجل في كلية الشريعة بالرياض للدكتوراه وحصل على الشهادة في عام 1407هـ بتقدير ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف وأثناء هذه المدة وقبلها كان يقرأ على أكابر العلماء ويحضر حلقاتهم ويناقشهم ويسأل ويستفيد من زملائه ومن مشائخهم في المذاكرة والمجالس العادية والبحوث العلمية والرحلات والاجتماعات المعتادة التي لا تخلو من فائدة أو بحث في دليل وتصحيح قول ونحوه. 
أما العقيدة والمذهب فقد نشأ على معتقد سليم تلقاه عن الآباء والأجداد والمشايخ العلماء المخلصين فتعلم عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة والسلف الصالح، فقرأ وحفظ ما تيسر من كتب العقائد كالواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- وتلقى شرحها من مشائخه الذين تعلم منهم العلوم الشرعية فكانوا يفسرون غريبها ويوضحون المعاني ويبينون الدلالات من النصوص. 
وقد نهج والحمد لله منهج مشايخنا في تدريس كتب العقيدة السلفية فقرأ عليه التلاميذ الكثير من كتب العقائد المختصرة والمبسوطة كشروح الواسطية للهراس ولابن سلمان ولابن رشيد وشرح الطحاوية ولمعة الاعتقاد وشروح كتاب التوحيد وكذا الكتب المبسوطة لشيخ الإسلام وابن القيم وحافظ الحكمي وغيرهم ممن كتب في العقيدة وناقش الأدلة وتوسع في سردها. 
وكان في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية في قسم العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة يدرس كتب العقيدة ويشرف على البحوث والرسائل التي تقدم للجامعة في هذا القسم ويشترك في مناقشة رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه ويرشد الطلاب إلى المراجع المفيدة في الموضوع ولا زال إلى الآن يشرف على كثير من الرسائل وعلى اتصال بالجامعة زيادة على الطلاب الراغبين في هذه الدراسة . 
أما المذهب في الفروع فإن مشايخه الذين درس عليهم الفقه كانوا متخصصين في مذهب أحمد بن حنبل، لا يخرجون عنه غالبا وقد اقتصر عليه وأكثر من قراءة كتب الحنابلة والتعليق عليها ومعلوم أن مذهب أحمد هو أوسع المذاهب لكثرة الروايات فيه التي توافق المذاهب الأخرى غالبا فمن قرأ هذا المذهب وتوغل فيه أحاط بأكثر المذاهب ما عدى الافتراضات ونوادر المسائل التي يفترض الفقهاء وجودها فلا أهمية لدراستها فمتى وقعت أمكن معرفة حكمها بإلحاقها بأقرب ما يشابهها. 
أما الشيوخ والعلماء الذين تتلمذ عليهم فأولهم والده رحمه الله تعالى فقد بدأ بتعليمه القراءة والكتابة في عام 59 هـ وكان رحمه الله من طلبة العلم وأهل النصح والإخلاص والمحبة وقد أفاد كثيرا بحسن تربيته وتلقينه وحرصه على التلاميذ ليجمعوا بين العلم والعمل. 
وقد توفي سنة 1397هـ ومن أكبر المشايخ الذين تأثر بهم شيخه الكبير عبد العزيز بن محمد أبو حبيب الشثري الذي قرأ عليه أكثر الأمهات في الحديث وفي التفسير والتوحيد والعقيدة والفقه والأدب والنحو والفرائض وحفظ عليه الكثير من المتون وتلقى عنه شرحها والتعليق على الشروح. 
وكان بدء الدراسة عليه عام 1367هـ حتى توفي عام 1397هـ بالرياض رحمه الله تعالى ولكن قلت القراءة عليه بعد التخرج للانشغال والتدريس ونحوه. 
ومن العلماء الذين قرأ عليهم واستفاد من مجالستهم فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن مطلق الذي كان إماما وخطيبا في إحدى القرى بالرين ثم قاضيا في حفر الباطن ثم تقاعد وسكن الرياض ومات سنة 1381هـ وكان ضرير البصر ولكن وهبه الله الحفظ والفهم القوي فقل أن يجالسه كبير أو صغير إلا استفاد منه وقد قرأ عليه بعض الكتب في العقيدة والحديث وحضر مجالسه التي يتعدى فيها الأكابر والعلماء ويأتي بالعجائب والغرائب. 
وبالجملة فهو أعجوبة زمانه رحمه الله وأكرم مثواه، ومن أشهر المشايخ الذين قرأ عليهم وتابع دروسهم سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ وهو غني عن التعريف به وقد تلقى عليه مع التلاميذ دروسا نظامية عندما افتتح معهد إمام الدعوة في شهر صفر عام 1374هـ وتولى تدريس القسم الذي كان المترجم معهم في أغلب المواد الشرعية كالتوحيد والفقه والحديث والعقيدة فدرس في الحديث بلوغ المرام مرتين في القسم الثانوي والقسم العالي وفي الفقه متن زاد المستقنع وشرحه الروض المربع مرتين أيضا بتوسع غالبا في شرح كل جملة وهم يتابعون ويكتبون الفوائد المهمة. 
وفي التوحيد والعقيدة قرأ كتاب التوحيد وشرحه فتح المجيد وكتاب الإيمان لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومتن العقيدة الحموية والعقيدة الواسطية له أيضا وشرح الطحاوية لابن أبي العز وغيرها وقد استمر سماحته في التدريس لهم حتى أنهوا القسم العالي في آخر سنة 1381هـ حيث توقف عن التدريس الرسمي وانشغل بالإفتاء ورئاسة القضاء حتى توفي عام 1389هـ في رمضان رحمة الله تعالى عليه. 
وقرأ في الدراسة النظامية على جملة من العلماء كالشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري في التفسير والحديث والنحو والصرف وأصول الفقه وذلك من عام 1375هـ حتى التخرج والشيخ عبد العزيز بن ناصر بن رشيد في الفرائض لمدة ثلاث سنوات ودرس عليه أيضا في مرحلة الماجستير مادة الفقه عام 1388هـ وكان رحمه الله من فقهاء البلد وله مؤلفات مشهورة منها عدة الباحث بأحكام التوارث ومنها التنبيهات السنية شرح العقيدة الواسطية وهو أول الشروح الوافية لهذه العقيدة. 
وقرأ أيضا على الشيخ حماد بن محمد الأنصاري والشيخ محمد البيحاني والشيخ عبد الحميد عمار الجزائري في علوم وفنون متعددة وفي مرحلة الماجستير قرأ على الكثير من كبار العلماء كسماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن حميد المتوفى سنة 1402هـ في الفقه طرق القضاء وحضر مجالسه منذ أن قدم الرياض واستفاد منه كثيرا في الأحكام والقصص والعبر والتأريخ والنصائح كما هو مشهور بذلك وقرأ على الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي - رحمه الله - وهو مشهور ومن كبار العلماء . 
وقد تتلمذ عليه واستفاد منه جمع غفير في هذه البلاد من القضاة والمدرسين والدعاة وغيرهم وهو ممن فتح الله عليه وألهمه من العلوم ما فاق به الكثير من علماء هذا الزمان وقد توغل في التفسير والاستنباط من الآيات وكذا في الحديث ومعرفة الغريب منه وكذا في العلوم الجديدة وأهلها. 
وكذا الشيخ مناع خليل القطان - رحمه الله - الذي درسهم في تلك المرحلة في مادة التفسير بتوسع وإيضاح وقد استفادوا كثيرا من مجالسته ومحاضراته حيث يأتي بفوائد كثيرة مستنبطة من الآيات أو الأدلة وله مؤلفات عديدة في فنون متنوعة وكذا الشيخ عمر بن مترك رحمه الله تعالى وكان من أوائل حملة الدكتوراه من السعوديين وقد قرأ عليه في مادة الفقه والحديث والتفسير . 
وكان شديد العناية بالأدلة والتعليلات وله معرفة تامة بالمعاملات المتجددة ويتوسع في الكلام حولها وقد استفاد منه كثيرا، ومنهم الشيخ محمد عبد الوهاب البحيري - رحمه الله - مصري الجنسية تولى التدريس في الحديث وكان يتوسع في الشرح وذكر المسائل الخلافية ويحرص على الجمع والترجيح فأفاده في كثير من المواضع المهمة ومنهم محمد الجندي - رحمه الله - مصري أيضا ولم يقم إلا بعض سنة حتى مرض فرجع إلى مصر وتوفي هناك رحمه الله ومنهم محمد حجازي - رحمه الله - صاحب التفسير الواضح ومنهم طه الدسوقي العربي - رحمه الله - مصري أيضا وكان ذا معرفة واسعة واطلاع وحفظ مع فصاحة وبيان وآخرون سواهم. 
وقد استفاد أيضا من مشايخ آخرين دراسة غير نظامية وأشهرهم سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز -رحمه الله- الذي لازمه في أغلب الحلقات التي يقيمها في الجامع الكبير بالرياض بعد العصر وبعد الفجر والمغرب بحيث يحضره العدد الكثير ويدرس في فنون منوعة من المتون والشروح المؤلفات ويعلق على الجمل ويوضح المسائل وينبه على الأخطاء ومنهم الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم المهيزع - رحمه الله - وهو من المدرسين والقضاة وكان يقيم دروسا في مسجده وفي منزله ويستفيد منه الكثير ومنهم الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن هويمل أحد قضاة الرياض قرأ عليه في المسجد وغيره وإن كان قليل التعليق لكنه يفيد على الأخطاء ويوضح بعض المسائل الخفية وفي آخر حياته ثقل سمعه واشتد مرضه ثم توفي رحمه الله تعالى في عام 1415هـ وقد استفاد أيضا من الزملاء والجلساء الذين سعد بالاقتران بهم وقت الدراسة ووفق بالقراءة معهم والمذاكرة في أغلب الليالي وفي أيام الاختبارات ومنهم الشيخ فهد بن حمين الفهد والشيخ عبد الرحمن محمد المقرن رحمه الله والشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن فريان والشيخ محمد بن جابر - رحمه الله - وغيرهم ممن سبقوه بالقراءة على المشايخ وتعلموا كثيرا مما فاته فأدركه بواسطتهم فكان يقرأ عليهم الشرح ويتلقى إصلاح بعض الأخطاء اللغوية والبحث في المسائل الخلافية ومعرفة الكتب المفيدة في الموضوع وكيفية العثور على المسألة في الكتب المتقاربة في الفقه الحنبلي وكذا معرفة طرق الاستفادة من كتب اللغة واختصاص كل كتاب بنوع من المواضيع ونحو ذلك مما يفوت من يقرأ بمفرده فلذلك ينصح المبتدئ أن يقترن في المذاكرة والاستفادة بمن هم أقدم منه في الطلب ليضم ما عندهم إلى ما عنده. 
وقد ذكرنا أن أقدم هؤلاء المشايخ هو الشيخ عبد العزيز الشثري رحمه الله وقد بالغ في الثناء عليه ولما انتقل إلى الرياض عام 1374هـ استصحبه معه وذكر لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله تعالى بعض ما قرأ عليه وما وصل إليه مما جعل الشيخ يجعله مع أعلى التلاميذ عند تقسيمهم إلى سنوات في معهد إمام الدعوة العلمي وكان من آثار إعجابه أن طلبه ذلك العام لتولي القضاء ولكنه اعتذر بالدراسة والشوق إليها فعذره. 
أولها أن بعث مع هيئة الدعاة إلى الحدود الشمالية في أول عام 1380هـ بأمر الملك سعود وإشارة لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ورئاسة الشيخ عبد العزيز الشثري رحمهم الله تعالى مع بعض المشائخ ولمدة أربعة أشهر ابتداء من حدود الكويت على امتداد حدود العراق وحدود الأردن وحدود المملكة شمالا وغربا وكثير من مناطق المملكة وقاموا بالدعوة والتعليم وتوزيع النسخ المفيدة في العقيدة وأركان الإسلام حيث إن أغلب السكان من البوادي عاشوا في جهل عميق فهم لا يعرفون إلا اسم الإسلام والصلاة والصيام ونحو ذلك ويجهلون الواجبات وما تصح به الصلاة ويقعون في الكثير من وسائل الشرك وأنواعه وقد بذلت الهيئة جهدا في تعليمهم ونفع الله الكثير ممن أراد به خيرا . 
ثم تعين مدرسا في معهد إمام الدعوة في شعبان عام 1381هـ إلى عام 1395هـ قام فيه بتدريس الكثير من المواد كالحديث والفقه والتوحيد والتفسير والمصطلح والنحو والتأريخ وكتب مذكرات على أحاديث عمدة الأحكام بذكر الموضوع والمعنى الإجمالي وشرح الغريب وذكر الفوائد وكذا مذكرات على مواد الفقه والتوحيد والمصطلح لا يزال الكثير منها محفوظا عند الطلاب أو في المعاهد العلمية ثم في عام 1395هـ انتقل إلى كلية الشريعة بالرياض وتولى تدريس التوحيد للسنة الأولى وهو متن التدمرية وكتب عليه تعليقات كفهرس للمواضيع وعنوان للبحوث وكذا درس أول شرح الطحاوية. 
ثم في عام 1402هـ انتقل إلى رئاسة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد باسم عضو إفتاء وتولى الفتاوى الشفهية والهاتفية والكتابة على بعض الفتاوى السريعة وقسمة المسائل الفرضية وبحث فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة التي يناسب نشرها وقراءة البحوث المقدمة للمجلة فيما يصلح للنشر وما لا يصلح ومازال هكذا حتى الآن وقد انتهت مدة خدمته في دار الإفتاء. 
أما الأعمال الأخرى فقد تعين إماما في مسجد آل حماد بالرياض في شهر شوال عام 1389هـ حتى هدم المسجد وهدم الحي كله في عام 1397هـ وبعد عامين عين خطيبا احتياطيا يتولى الخطبة عند الحاجة ومازال كذلك إلى الآن حيث يقوم بخطبة الجمعة وصلاتها في الكثير من الجوامع عند تخلف الخطيب أو قبل تعيينه وقد يستمر في أحد الجوامع أشهرا أو سنوات ويتولى صلاة العيد في بعض المناسبات. 
ويقوم أيضا متبرعا بالتدريس في المساجد ابتداء بدرس الفرائض في عام 1387هـ لعدد قليل ثم بتدريس التوحيد والأصول الثلاثة وكشف الشبهات والعقيدة الواسطية ونحوها لعدد كثير في مسجد آل حماد في آخر عام 1389هـ. 
وقد حصل إقبال شديد على تلك الحلقات وكان أغلب الطلاب من مدرسة تحفيظ القرآن الذين توافدوا من جنوب المملكة ومن اليمانيين الوافدين لأجل التعلم وقد أقام تلك الدروس بعد الفجر أكثر من ساعة أو ساعتين وبعد الظهر كذلك وبعد العصر غالبا وبعد المغرب إلى العشاء واستمر ذلك حتى هدم المسجد المذكور حيث نقلت الدروس إلى مسجد الحمادي حيث توافد إليه الطلاب كثرة في أغلب الأوقات للدراسة في العلوم الشرعية كالحديث والتوحيد والفقه وأصوله والمصطلح وغيرها. 
ثم في عام 1398هـ رغب إليه سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز أن يقوم في غيبته بالصلاة في الجامع الكبير كإمام للصلوات الخمس فقام بذلك وكان يتولى الصلاة بهم إماما كل وقت ماعدا خطبة الجمعة وصلاتها ومن ثم نقلت الدروس إلى مسجد الجامع الكبير والذي عرف بعد ذلك بجامع الإمام تركي بن عبد الله رحمه الله وفي حالة حضور سماحة الشيخ يقوم بصلاة العشائين هناك وإلقاء الدروس بينهما وبقية الأوقات ويلقي الدروس في مسجد الحمادي بعد العصر والمغرب وبعد الفجر غالبا . 
ثم في عام 1398هـ رغب إليه بعض الشباب في درس بعد العشاء في المنزل يتعلق بالعقيدة فلبى طلبهم وابتدأ بالعقيدة التي كتبها الشيخ ابن سعدي وطبعت في مقدمة كتابه القول السديد وقد كثر عدد الطلاب وتوافدوا من بعيد ولم يزالوا إلى الآن. 
وقد انتقل عام 1402هـ إلى منزله الحالي في السويدي فنقل الدرس هناك في ليلتين من كل أسبوع وقد قرأوا في هذه المدة نظم سلم الوصول وشرحه معارج القبول في مجلدين ورسالة الشفاعة للوادعي وكتاب التوحيد للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وشرح ثلاثة الأصول له كما قرأوا في الفقه نظم الرحبية في المواريث ومنار السبيل شرح الدليل لابن ضويان حتى كمل والحمد لله. 
ولما ضاق المنزل نقلوا الدرس إلى المسجد المجاوره ويعرف بمسجد البرغش كما نقل فيه الدروس الأسبوعية بعد الفجر وبعد المغرب أي بعد هدم المسجد الكبير عام 1408هـ وقد قرأوا في هذه الأوقات كثيرا من الأمهات كالصحيحين وشرح الطحاوية وشرح الواسطية لابن سلمان ولابن رشيد وبعض زاد المعاد وجميع بلوغ المرام وزاد المستقنع وبعض سنن أبي داود والترمذي وموطأ مالك ورياض الصالحين وبعض نيل الأوطار شرح منتقى الأخبار وبعض سنن الدارمي وترتيب مسند الطيالسي وشرح كامل منتقى الأخبار لأبي البركات وكتاب الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان وفي المصطلح متن نخبة الفكر ومتن البيقونية وفي النحو متن الآجرومية وبعض ألفية ابن مالك وفي أصول الفقه متن الورقات لإمام الحرمين وغير ذلك من المتون والشروح الكثيرة. 
وفي عام 1382هـ أسس بعض المحسنين مدرسة خيرية أسموها (دار العلم) فأقبل إليها العدد الكثير من الطلاب صغارا وكبارا وتولى المترجم له فيها التدريس في المواد الدينية كالحديث والتوحيد والفقه حسب مدارك الطلاب وأقام الشباب فيها ناديا أسبوعيا يستمر بعد العشاء ليلة كل جمعة لمدة ساعتين يحضره غالبا ويلقى فيه بعض الكلمات ويجيب على الأسئلة الدينية والاجتماعية. 
وفي عام 1398هـ قام فيها بدرس أسبوعي يحضره العدد الكثير واستمر حتى هذا العام حيث نقل إلى أقرب مسجد هناك حولها ولا يزال وقد أكملوا فيه قراءة الصحيحين وابتدأوا في سنن الترمذي وتولى القراءة عليه فضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن غيث وشاركه في أول الأمر الشيخ الدكتور محمد بن ناصر السحيباني حتى انتقل إلى الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة. 
ثم خلفه الشيخ الدكتور فهد السلمة حتى انشغل بالتدريس في كلية الملك فهد الأمنية والطريقة أن يقرأ الباب ثم يشرحه بإيضاح مقصد المؤلف وبيان ما تدل عليه الأحاديث وفي حدود عام 1403هـ رغب إليه بعض الشباب من سكان حي العليا أن يلقى عندهم درسا أسبوعيا في العقيدة ودرسا في الحديث فابتدأ الدرس في مسجد متوسط في الحي أشهرا ثم انتقلوا إلى مسجد الملوحي مدة طويلة ثم إلى مسجد السالم حيث استمر الدرس فيه سنوات ثم انتقل بهم إلى مسجد الملك عبد العزيز ثم إلى جامع الملك خالد وقد أكملوا في هذه المدة متن لمعة الاعتقاد والعقيدة الواسطية وكتاب التوحيد ومتن التدمرية وبعض بلوغ المرام وشرح عمدة الفقه قسم العبادات وبعض الروض المربع قراءة وشرحا . 
وفي عام 1409هـ رغب إليه بعض الأخوان أن يقرر درسا أسبوعيا في مسجد سليمان الراجحي بحي الربوة قراءة وشرحا وذلك أن المسجد مشهور ويحيط به أحياء واسعة مكتظة بالسكان المحبين للعلم فلبى طلبهم وابتدأ في شرح الطحاوية فأكمله وفي عمدة الأحكام في الحديث فأكملها وفي كتاب السنة للخلال ثم كتاب السنة لعبد الله بن أحمد ولا يزال يقرأ فيه ويتولى القراءة غالبا إمام المسجد صالح بن سليمان الهبدان أو مؤذن المسجد ويختم الدرس قرب الإقامة بالإجابة على أسئلة مقدمة من الحاضرين ويتكاثر العدد في هذا الدرس فربما زادوا على الخمسمائة ولا يتوقف إلا في أيام الاختبارات ثم يستأنف بعدها . 
وفي عام 1409هـ رغب إليه سماحة الشيخ ابن باز -رحمه الله- أن يلقي درسا في مسجد سوق الخضار بعتيقة لكثرة من يصلي فيه فلبى رغبته وأقام فيه درسا أسبوعيا لكن إنما يحضره القليل من الطلاب لانشغال أهل الأسواق بتجارتهم واستمر هذا الدرس في الفقه والتوحيد كما أنه في هذه السنين يقوم غالب الأسابيع بإلقاء محاضرات في مساجد الرياض النائية التي يكثر فيهاالمصلون ولا يلقى فيها دروس فيتواجد العدد الكثير غالبا في المحاضرة التي تتعلق بالعبادات والمعاملات وما يحتاج إليه الناس ويشترك أيضا في الندوات التي تقام أسبوعيا في المسجد الجامع الكبير المعروف بجامع الإمام تركي والتي ابتدأت من أكثر من عشرين عاما ويعلق عليها غالبا سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله- والآن يعلق عليها سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ حفظه الله. 
ولما أقيم مسجد عبد الله الراجحي في شبرا بالسويدي ناسب أن تجمع فيه الدروس التي كانت متفرقة في المساجد بعد الفجر وبعد المغرب وبعد العشاء أغلب الأيام وأقيم حوله سكن للطلاب المتغربين. 
وهناك أعمال أخرى قام بها منها التدريس في المعهد العالي للقضاء التابع لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية وذلك في عام 1408هـ حيث أسند إليه درس الفقه للسنة الأولى ويسمى السياسة الشرعية وهو ما يتعلق بالمعاملات وأحكام التبادل بمعدل درسين في الأسبوع وفي نهاية العام وضع أسئلة الاختبار وصحح الأجوبة كالمعتاد . 
ثم في العام بعده قام بهذا الدرس ومعه درس آخر للسنة الثانية ويعرف بالأحوال الشخصية وله ثلاث حصص كل أسبوع وطريقة الإلقاء اختيار جمل من الكتاب المقرر وذكر ما فيها من الخلاف وسرد أدلة الأقوال مع الجمع والترجيح ووجه الاختيار . 
وفي السنة بعدها اقتصر على الدرس الأول وهو السياسة الشرعية ثم توقف بعدها عن هذا التدريس (ومنها) الإشراف على رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه التابعة للجامعة المذكورة وذلك طوال هذه السنين أي بعد الانتقال من الجامعة إلى رئاسة البحوث العلمية كما سبق لم يتخل عن أعمال الجامعة وذلك في كل عام يلتزم بالإشراف على ثلاث رسائل أو أربع يقوم بتوجيه الطالب وإرشاده إلى مراجع البحث في الأمهات حسب علمه ويقرأ ما يقدمه كل شهر من بحثه ويبين ما فيه من خطأ ونقص ويجتمع به غالبا كل أسبوع أو نحوه ويرفع عنه للجامعة تقريرا عن سيره وما يعوقه وفي النهاية يكتب عن رسالته ومدى صلاحيتها للتقديم ويحضر عند المناقشة وتقويم الرسالة . 
كما يقوم أيضا بمناقشة بعض الرسائل المقدمة للجامعة كعضو فيها ويبدى ما لديه من الملاحظات ويحضر تقويم الرسالة كالمعتاد (ومنها) القيام بالدعوة داخل المملكة بإلقاء محاضرات أو خطب أو إجابة على الأسئلة وذلك كل شهر أو شهرين حيث يزور البلاد القريبة من الرياض فيلقي محاضرة في معهد أو مركز صيفي وفي مسجد جامع ويجتمع بالأهالي ويبحث معهم في مشاكل البلاد وعلاجها وقد تستمر الرحلة أسبوعا أو أكثر للتجول في البلاد النائية وزيارة بعض الدوائر الحكومية للمناصحة والإرشاد فيلقى تقبلا وتشجيعا وترغيبا في الاستمرار وقد تكون الزيارة رسمية وتحدد المدة من مركز الدعوة أو إدارة الدعوة في الداخل (ومنها) الاشتراك في التوعية في الحج وذلك زمن أن كان تبع الجامعة حتى عام 1403 هـ وذكر منافع الحج والعمرة وإيضاح الأهداف من هذه الأعمال وتفقد آثارها بعد انقضائها والإجابة على الأسئلة التي تتعلق بالمقام وذلك لمدة شهر كامل. 
وقد تعذر عليه الاشتراك في هذا بعد الالتحاق بالرئاسة بسبب الإقامة في المكتب للحاجة الماسة إليه هناك وقام في السنوات الأخيرة بالحج مع بعض الحملات الداخلية التي تجمع حجاجا من الرياض وكان يتولى معهم الإجابة على الأسئلة وإلقاء كلمات توجيهية كل يوم مرة أو مرتين ويقوم بزيارة بعض الحملات الأخرى في الموسم فيفرحون بذلك العمل. 


عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله ال الشيخ
مفتي المملكة العربية السعودية
هو سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب الذي صدر أمر خادم الحرمين الشريفين بتعيينه مفتيا عاما للمملكة العربية السعودية ورئيسا لهيئة كبار العلماء وإدارة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء برتبة وزير - هو من مواليد مكة المكرمة بتاريخ 3/12/1362 هـ.
 توفي والده وهو صغير لم يتجاوز الثامنة من عمره في عام 1370 هـ ، وحفظ القرآن صغيرا في عام 1373 هـ على يد الشيخ محمد بن سنان ، وقرأ على سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم أل الشيخ مفتي الديار السعودية كتاب التوحيد والأصول الثلاثة والأربعين النووية وذلك من عام 1374 هـ حتى عام 1380 هـ ، كما قرأ على سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز مفتي عام المملكة ورئيس هيئة كبار العلماء الفرائض في عام 1377 هـ وعام 1380 هـ ، وقرأ على الشيخ عبد العزيز بن صالح المرشد رحمه الله الفرائض والنحو والتوحيد وذلك في عام 1379 هـ ، وفي عام 1375 هـ و 1376 هـ قرأ على الشيخ عبد العزيز الشثري عمدة الأحكام وزاد المستقنع ، وفي عام 1374 هـ التحق بمعهد إمام الدعوة العلمي بالرياض ، ثم تخرج منه والتحق بكلية الشريعة بالرياض عام 1380 هـ وحصل على شهادة الليسانس في العلوم الشرعية واللغة العربية منها وذلك في العام الجامعي 1383 / 1384 هـ ، ثم عين مدرسا في معهد إمام الدعوة العلمي بالرياض من عام 1384 هـ حتى عام 1392 هـ ، وانتقل إلى كلية الشريعة بالرياض التابعة لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية حيث كان يعمل أستاذا مشاركا فيها ، وبالإضافة إلى التدريس بها يقوم بالإشراف والمناقشة لرسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه في كل من كلية الشريعة ، وأصول الدين ، والمعهد العالي للقضاء التابع لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ، وكلية الشريعة التابعة لجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة ، بالإضافة إلى التدريس بالمعهد العالي للقضاء بالرياض ، والعضوية والمشاركة بالمجالس العلمية بالجامعة ، وفي شهر شوال عام 1407 هـ عين عضوا في هيئة كبار العلماء ، وقد تولى سماحته الإمامة والخطابة في جامع الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم بدخنة بالرياض بعد وفاة سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم وذلك في عام 1389 هـ ، وفي شهر رمضان عين خطيبا في الجامع الكبير بالرياض ، وفي عام 1402 هـ عين إماما وخطيبا بمسجد نمرة بعرفة ، وفي شهر رمضان عام 1412 هـ عين إماما وخطيبا بجامع الإمام تركي بن عبد الله بالرياض . 
 ولسماحته حضور مميز في المحافل العلمية ، إضافة إلى المشاركة في الندوات وإلقاء المحاضرات والدروس ، وكذلك المشاركة في البرامج الدينية في الإذاعة والتلفاز . 
 ولسماحة الشيخ أربعة أبناء هم : 
 - عبد الله ويحضر رسالة الدكتوراه في المعهد العالي للقضاء . 
 - محمد ويدرس في الستوى السابع في كلية أصول الدين . 
 - عمر ويدرس في السنة الثانية الثانوية . 
 - عبد الرحمن ويدرس في السنة الثانية المتوسطة . 

 ومن الصفات التي اتصف بها سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز النشأة الصالحة منذ الصغر ، والورع والتقوى ، والإخلاص ، والنصح لولاة الأمر ، ولعموم المسلمين ، ومحبة الناس ، والعطف عليهم ، وبخاصة طلاب العلم.
 أما التدرج الوظيفي فقد كان على النحو التالي : 
 1 - مدرس بمعهد إمام الدعوة العلمي في 1/7/1384 هـ . 
 2 - أستاذ مساعد بكلية الشريعة في 7/5/1399 هـ . 
 3 - أستاذ مشارك بكلية الشريعة في 13/11/1400 هـ . 
 4 - انتقل من الجامعة بتاريخ 15/7/1412 هـ لتعيينه عضوا للإفتاء في رئاسة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء بقرار رقم 1/76 وتاريخ 15/7/1412 هـ . 
 5 - صدر الأمر الملكي رقم 838 وتاريخ 25/8/1416 هـ بتعيينه نائباً للمفتي العام . 
 وبعد وفاة سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله صدر أمر ملكي برقم أ/20 وتاريخ 29/1/1420 هـ بتعيينه مفتيا عاما للمملكة العربية السعودية ورئيسا لهيئة كبار العلماء والبحوث العلمية والإفتاء .
 وعن تعاونه المستمر مع جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية فقد استمرت علاقته العلمية مع الجامعة بعد أن انتقل منها ، وذلك من خلال التدريس في المعهد العالي للقضاء ، ولإشراف على رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه ، وكانت آخر رسالة دكتوراه ناقشها في كلية أصول الدين يوم الأربعاء 26/1/1420 هـ.


عبدالعزيز الفوزان
لأستاذ المساعد بقسم الفقه في كلية الشريعة في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية .

- وهو مرشح حاليًا للعمل أستاذًا زائرًا في كلية الحقوق بجامعة هارفارد قسم دراسات الفقه الإسلامي . 

- و يشارك الدكتور كعضو في الجمعية السعودية الفقهية ، ومؤسسة مناهج العالمية ، و مؤسسة سليمان الراجحي الخيرية ، والأسرة الوطنية لتطوير مناهج التعليم العام . 

- أقام الدكتور ما يزيد على ستين دورة شرعية في الخارج .

- كما شارك في مؤتمرات وندوات وبرامج علمية داخل المملكة وخارجها . 

- كما ناقش عددا من الرسائل العلمية والبحوث التكميلية في كلية الشريعة وغيرها . 

- له عدة كتب وبحوث علمية محكمة منشورة ومقالات بعدد من المجلات الإسلامية المحلية وغيرها .

- كما شارك في عدد من الندوات الصحفية .

- و قدم كثيرا من البرامج العلمية والتربوية والفتاوى ولقاءات حية في القنوات الفضائية والإذاعات المختلفة . 

- الدكتور الفوزان حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس من كلية الشريعة وأصول الدين بالقصيم .

- ثم على الماجستير وعنوان رسالته (الاشتباه وأثره في الطهارة؛ دراسة أصولية فقهية) من المعهد العالي للقضاء بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية .

- والدكتوراه وعنوانها : (وسائل تحقيق الأمن في الفقه الإسلامي) من المعهد نفسه . 
وهو الآن رئيس قسم (الفقه المقارن) في المعهد العالي للقضاء
الشيخ عبدالعزيز من مواليد 1382
http://www.bankalbilad.com.sa/ar/shariah.asp

يوسف بن عبدالله الشبيلي
الاسم : الدكتور / يوسف بن عبدالله الشبيلي.
الميلاد: عنيزة ( المملكة العربية السعودية) في 11/7/1391هـ. 
المسيرة التعليمية : 
-حصل على البكالوريوس من كلية الشريعة وأصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالقصيم عام 1414 هـ بتقدير ممتاز.
- ثم حصل على الماجستير من قسم الفقه المقارن بالمعهد العالي للقضاء بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، عام 1417هـ، بتقدير ممتاز.
- وكان عنوان رسالة الماجستير:" بطاقات الائتمان والأحكام المتعلقة بها في الفقه الإسلامي". وقد أوصت لجنة المناقشة بطباعتها وتبادلها بين الجامعات.
-ثم حصل على الدكتوراه مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى ،من القسم نفسه عام 1422هـ.
- وكان عنوان رسالة الدكتوراه : " الخدمات الاستثمارية في المصارف وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلامي ". وقد أوصت لجنة المناقشة بطباعتها وتبادلها بين الجامعات.
المسيرة الوظيفية :
- عمل باحثاً شرعياً بديوان المظالم عام 1416هـ
- ثم معيداً وأميناً لقسم الفقه المقارن بالمعهد العالي للقضاء عام 1417هـ
ثم وكيلاً لقسم الفقه المقارن بالمعهد العالي للقضاء عام 1419 هـ
ثم أوفد للتدريس بقسم الدراسات الإسلامية بمعهد العلوم الإسلامية والعربية في أمريكا خلال الفترة 1420-1424هـ.
وهو الآن عضو هيئة تدريس بقسم الفقه المقارن بالمعهد العالي للقضاء.
الخبرات والاستشارات:
- عضو الجمعية الفقهية السعودية.
-عضو الهيئة الشرعية لبنك البلاد وللعديد من المؤسسات المالية والاقتصادية.
عضو مجمع فقهاء الشريعة بأمريكا الشمالية.
أستاذ متعاون مع الجامعة الأمريكية المفتوحة.
عضو الهيئة الاستشارية لمركز بدر للبحوث والدراسات الاستراتيجية (الكويت).
عضو اللجنة الشرعية لمراجعة تنظيم جباية الزكاة بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
عضو لجنة تأليف المناهج الشرعية بوزارة التربية والتعليم بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
مستشار شرعي لعدد من المؤسسات الخيرية المحلية.
مستشار شرعي لمؤسسة الزاد الدولية (أمريكا).
رئيس الهيئة الشرعية للشركة العربية للمنتجات الإسلامية (دبي).
عضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء بمجمع فقهاء الشريعة.
عضو سابق في اللجنة العلمية بمؤسسة الوقف الإسلامي.
مستشار شرعي سابق للمؤسسة الإسلامية بأمريكا.
الإنجازات العلمية والمؤلفات والبحوث المنشورة :
1بطاقات الائتمان والأحكام المتعلقة بها في الفقه الإسلامي 
2الخدمات الاستثمارية في المصارف وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلامي 
3مقاصد التشريع الإسلامي 
4فقه الاختلاف 
5زكاة عروض التجارة
6أحكام الأسهم والسندات
7بطاقات التخزين الإلكتروني وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلامي
8حكم تداول أسهم الشركات حديثة التأسيس
9التأمين، حقيقته وأحكامه
10أحكام الجراحة التجميلية في الوجه.
11الربح والفائدة من منظور شرعي
12تمويل شراء المساكن، أحكامه وصوره المعاصرة
المؤتمرات والندوات والدورات:
- المشاركة في العديد من المؤتمرات الدولية والعلمية، ومنها:
المؤتمرات السنوية (الأول والثاني والثالث) لجمعية النور بسكرمنتو-كاليفورنيا، في الأعوام:1424،1423،142  2 هـ.
المؤتمرات السنوية الأول والثاني والثالث لجمعية الإيمان بنيويورك، في الأعوام 21- 1423هـ.
المؤتمر السنوي الرابع للجمعية الإسلامية بنيوجرسي، عام 1423هـ.
مؤتمرات الجمعية الإسلامية بهيوستن في عام 1423هـ وما بعده.
المؤتمرات السنوية (الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع) لمجمع فقهاء الشريعة في كل من واشنطن والدنمارك ونيجيريا والقاهرة في الأعوام (1427،1426،1425،1424). 
مؤتمر " موقف الإسلام من الإرهاب" ، المعقود في جامعة الإمام بالرياض ، عام 1424هـ.
مؤتمر سوق الأسهم السعودية (سمفكس) بالرياض، عام 1427هـ.
- المشاركة في العديد من الندوات المتخصصة، والدورات العلمية، والمحاضرات العامة، في داخل المملكة العربية السعودية وخارجها كدول الخليج العربي، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وكندا، والأرجنتين، وروسيا، وقرغيزستان، وكازخستان، وتركيا، والسودان، وبنغلاديش، وباكستان، وكينيا، والهند، وغيرها.
- المشاركة في العديد من البرامج الشرعية في عددٍ من القنوات الفضائية والمحطات الإذاعية والصحف ومواقع الانترنت المتخصصة.
التواصل :
الموقع الشخصي: www.shubily.com 
البريد الإلكتروني: alshubaily@hotmail.com
هاتف وفاكس: 014919236
العنوان: الرياض ص.ب: 246915 الرمز البريدي: 11312




الأستاذ الدكتور سليمان بن عبدالله أبا الخيل
معالي مدير الجامعة
المؤهلات العلمية :

الدرجة العلمية :      ( أستاذ)

- الدرجة الجامعية الأولي

التخصص العام : شريعة     التخصص الدقيق: فقه 

القسم : الفقه الجامعة : الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية       سنة التخرج : 1404هـ

- الماجستير 

التخصص العام : شريعة                        التخصص الدقيق: دعوة واحتساب 

القسم : فقه    الجامعة : الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية       سنة التخرج : 1407هـ



- الدكتوراه 

التخصص العام : شريعة  التخصص الدقيق: فقه 

القسم : فقـه          الجامعة : الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية       سنة التخرج : 1412هـ

صالح بن فوزان الفوزان
هو فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور: صالح بن فوزان بن عبد الله، من آل فوزان من أهل الشماسية، الوداعين من قبيلة الدواسر. 

نشأته ودراسته: 

ولد عام 1354هـ، وتوفي والده وهو صغير، فتربى في أسرته، وتعلم القرآن الكريم، وتعلم مبادئ القراءة والكتابة على يد إمام مسجد البلد، وكان قارئا متقنا وهو فضيلة الشيخ: حمود بن سليمان التلال، الذي تولى القضاء أخيرا في بلدة ضرية في منطقة القصيم. 

ثم التحق بمدرسة الحكومة حين افتتاحها في الشماسية عام 1369 هـ، وأكمل دراسته الابتدائية في المدرسة الفيصلية ببريدة عام 1371 هـ، وتعين مدرسا في الابتدائي، ثم التحق بالمعهد العلمي ببريدة عند افتتاحه عام 1373 هـ، وتخرج فيه عام 1377 هـ، والتحق بكلية الشريعة بالرياض، وتخرج فيها عام 1381 هـ، ثم نال درجة الماجستير في الفقه، ثم درجة الدكتوراه من هذه الكلية في تخصص الفقه أيضا. 

أعماله الوظيفية : 

بعد تخرجه في كلية الشريعة عين مدرسا في المعهد العلمي في الرياض، ثم نُقل للتدريس في كلية الشريعة، ثم نُقل للتدريس في الدراسات العليا بكلية أصول الدين، ثم في المعهد العالي للقضاء، ثم عين مديرا للمعهد العالي للقضاء، ثم عاد للتدريس فيه بعد انتهاء مدة الإدارة، ثم نُقل عضوا في اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء والبحوث العلمية، ولا يزال على رأس العمل. 

أعماله الأخرى : 

فضيلة الشيخ عضو في هيئة كبار العلماء، وعضو في المجمع الفقهي بمكة المكرمة التابع للرابطة، وعضو في لجنة الإشراف على الدعاة في الحج، إلى جانب عمله عضوا في اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء، وإمام وخطيب ومدرس في جامع الأمير متعب بن عبد العزيز آل سعود في الملز، ويشارك في الإجابة في برنامج (نور على الدرب) في الإذاعة، كما أن لفضيلته مشاركات منتظمة في المجلات العلمية على هيئة بحوث ودراسات ورسائل وفتاوى، جمع وطبع بعضها، كما أن فضيلته يشرف على الكثير من الرسائل العلمية في درجتي الماجستير والدكتوراه، وتتلمذ على يديه العديد من طلبة العلم الذين يرتادون مجالسه ودروسه العلمية المستمرة. 

مشايخه : 

تتلمذ فضيلة الشيخ على أيدي عدد من العلماء والفقهاء البارزين، ومن أشهرهم سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز، وسماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد، حيث كان يحضر دروسه في جامع بريدة، وفضيلة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي، وفضيلة الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي، وفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد الرحمن السكيتي، وفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن إبراهيم البليهي، وفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن سبيل، وفضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن صالح الخليفي، وفضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم بن عبيد العبد المحسن، وفضيلة الشيخ حمود بن عقلاء الشعيبي، والشيخ صالح العلي الناصر. وتتلمذ على غيرهم من شيوخ الأزهر المنتدبين في الحديث والتفسير واللغة العربية. 

مؤلفاته : 

لفضيلة الشيخ مؤلفات كثيرة، من أبرزها: 
1- (التحقيقات المرضية في المباحث الفرضية) في المواريث، وهو رسالته في الماجستير، مجلد. 
2- (أحكام الأطعمة في الشريعة الإسلامية) وهو رسالته في الدكتوراه، مجلد. 
3- (الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد) مجلد صغير. 
4- (شرح العقيدة الواسطية) مجلد صغير. 
5- (البيان فيما أخطأ فيه بعض الكتاب) مجلد كبير. 
6- (مجموع محاضرات في العقيدة والدعوة) مجلدان. 
7- (الخطب المنبرية في المناسبات العصرية) في أربع مجلدات. 
8- (من أعلام المجددين في الإسلام). 
9- (رسائل في مواضيع مختلفة). 
10- (مجموع فتاوى في العقيدة والفقه) مفرغة من نور على الدرب، وقد أنجز منه أربعة أجزاء. 
11- (نقد كتاب الحلال والحرام في الإسلام). 
12- (شرح كتاب التوحيد- للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب)، شرح مدرسي. 
13- (التعقيب على ما ذكره الخطيب في حق الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب). 
14- (الملخص الفقهي) مجلدان. 
15- (إتحاف أهل الإيمان بدروس شهر رمضان). 
16- (الضياء اللامع من الأحاديث القدسية الجوامع) . 
17- (بيان ما يفعله الحاج والمعتمر). 
18- (كتاب التوحيد) جزءان مقرران في المرحلة الثانوية بوزارة المعارف. 
19- (فتاوى ومقالات نشرت في مجلة الدعوة)، وهو هذا الذي نشر ضمن (كتاب الدعوة). 
20- ( البدع والمحدثات وما لا أصل له). 
21- (مجالس شهر رمضان المبارك). 
22- (عقيدة التوحيد). 
23- (أضواء من فتاوى ابن تيمية). 
24- (بحوث فقهية في قضايا عصرية). 
25 - (محاضرات في العقيدة والدعوة). 
26 - (شرح كتاب كشف الشبهات). 
27 - (فقه وفتاوى البيوع). 
28 - (دروس من القران الكريم). 
29 - (زاد المستقنع). 
30 - (الملخص في شرح كتاب التوحيد). 
31 - (إعانة المستفيد بشرح كتاب التوحيد). 
32 - (شرح مسائل الجاهلية). 
33 - (حكم الاحتفال بذكرى المولد النبوي). 
34 - (المنتقى). 
35 - (لمحة عن الفرق). 
36 - (الإيمان بالملائكة وأثره في حياة الأمة). 
37 - (الإعلام بنقد كتاب الحلال والحرام). 
38 - (مجمل عقيدة السلف الصالح). 
39 - (البيان بالدليل لما في نصيحة الرفاعي ومقدمة البوطي من الكذب الواضح والتضليل). 
40 - (حقيقة التصوف). 
41 - (من مشكلات الشباب). 
42 - (وجوب التحاكم إلى ما أنزله الله). 
43 - (الفرق بين البيع والربا). 
44 - (مسائل في الإيمان). 
45 - (التعليقات المختصرة على متن العقيدة الطحاوية). 
46 - (تدبر القرآن). 
47 - (من مشاهير المجددين في الإسلام). 
48 - (وجوب التثبت في الأخبار واحترام العلماء). 
49 - (من أصول عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة). 
50 - (دور المرأة في تربية الأسرة). 
51 - (معنى لا إله إلا الله). 
علاوة على العديد من الكتب والبحوث والرسائل العلمية، منها ما هو مطبوع، ومنها ما هو في طريقه للطبع. 
وهذه المواد معظمها يمكنك الاطلاع عليها فقط في هذا الموقع المخصص لفضيلة الشيخ حفظه الله ورعاه بصفحة "المكتبة العلمية" . 

صوتيات الشيخ حفظه الله :

لفضيلة الشيخ عدد كبير من المواد الصوتية التي أثرى بها المكتبة الإسلامية في علوم مختلفة منها على سبيل المثال: 
-شرح لمعة الاعتقاد في اثني عشر شريطا. 
-شرح نونية ابن القيم في أربعة وستين شريطا. 
-شرح العقيدة السفارينية للإمام السفاريني في خمسة عشر شريطا. 
-شرح منظومة الآداب في ستة عشر شريطا .
-شرح عمدة الأحكام في أحد عشر شريطا. 
-شرح الأصول الثلاثة في عشرة شرائط. 
-شرح العقيدة الطحاوية في أربعة عشر شريطا. 
-اللقاء الأسبوعي المفتوح في اثني عشر شريطا. 
-شرح رسائل من مجموعة التوحيد في تسعة شرائط. 
-شرح كشف الشبهات في تسعة شرائط أيضا. 
-شرح العقيدة الواسطية في واحد وثلاثين شريطا. 
-شرح مسائل الجاهلية في أربعة عشر شريطا. 
-شرح نواقض الإسلام في خمسة شرائط. 
-شرح بلوغ المرام في ثمانية وستين ومائة شريط. 
-شرح زاد المستقنع في تسعة وستين شريطا. 
-شرح قرة عيون الموحدين في ستين شريطا. 
-شرح العدة في أربعين شريطا. 
-شرح العدة الثاني في ثلاثة وأربعين شريطا. 


خالد بن عبدالله المصلح
ولادته:

ولد في أم القرى مكة - شرفها الله - عام خمسة وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف من الهجرة النبوية(1385هـ)، الموافق لعام خمسة وستين وتسعمائة وألف للميلاد(1965م).



تعليمه: 

تلقى تعليمه الابتدائي إلى الثانوي ما بين مكة وجدة. 

واصل تعليمه الجامعي في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن وتخرج فيها حاصلاً على درجة البكالوريوس من قسم نظم المعلومات في كلية الإدارة الصناعية. 

والتحق بعد ذلك بكلية الشريعة في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية فرع القصيم وتخرج فيها بدرجة البكالوريوس. 

حصل على درجة الماجستير، وكان عنوان أطروحته "الحوافز المرغبة في الشراء وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلامي".

حصل على درجة الدكتوراه في الفقه من كلية الشريعة في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية. وكان عنوان رسالته أحكام التضخم النقدي في الفقه الإسلامي. 



عمله:

يعمل أستاذاً مساعداً في قسم الفقه في كلية الشريعة في جامعة القصيم. 

وإمام وخطيب جامع العليا في عنيزة.



طلبه العلم:

قرأ القرآن وحفظه على الشيخ محمد بن سلمان السلمان. 

بدأ التلقي عن فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله من عام 1403هـ ثم لازمه منذ عام 1408هـ إلى وفاته رحمه الله. 

وكان قد صاهر الشيخ رحمه الله عام 1407هـ، حيث تزوج كبرى بناته رحمه الله. 

وقد قرأ عليه في التفسير والحديث وأصول الدين والفقه والأصول واللغة. 

وهو واحد من ثلاثة استخلفهم فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله في التدريس في حلقته في الجامع الكبير بعنيزة، فعهد إليه بتدريس التفسير وأصول الدين والتوحيد. وله دروس عديدة أخرى. 

وقد درس في الجامع الكبير بعنيزة في حياة فضيلة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله بطلب منه. وكان أول ذلك تدريسه كتاب التوحيد عام 1410هـ. 

وقد أوكل إليه الشيخ رحمه الله مع الشيخ عبد الرحمن الدهش رعاية شؤون الطلبة وتوجيههم منذ عام 1415هـ، واستمر ذلك إلى وفاته رحمه الله. 

وأوصى إليهما بذلك.

وكان قد قرأ على الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن البسام، والشيخ عبد العزيز المساعد رحمهم الله في الفقه. 

وكذلك قرأ على الشيخ علي بن محمد الزامل رحمه الله في النحو والأدب في جلسات عامة وخاصة. 

وكذلك على الشيخ عبد الله بن صالح الفالح في النحو. 

كما استفاد من سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز، وفضيلة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني من خلال الأسئلة والاتصال.

  وللشيخ مشاركات في الندوات الفقهية المختلفة: مثل المجمع الفقهي، وغيره

  كما له دروس يلقيها في الدورات العلمية في مختلف مدن المملكة




من مؤلفاته:

1)   أحكام الإحداد.

2)   الحوافز التجارية التسويقية وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلامي (رسالة ماجستير).

3)   التضخم النقدي في الفقه الاسلامي (رسالة الدكتوراة – مطبوعة)

4) رؤية شرعية في تحديد جنس الجنين ((بحث قدمه الشيخ في الدورة التاسعة عشرة للمجمع الفقهي الإسلامي 22 – 27 / 10 /1428هـ)

5)   شرح العقيدة الواسطية.

6)   رسالة صلاح القلوب.

7)   بحث المكاسب المحرمة (غير مطبوعة).

8)   رسالة النعي وصوره المعاصره.

9)   رسالة التشريك في النية( غير مطبوعة).

10)    الزحام وأثره في أحكام الحج والعمرة (طبع).

11)    تحقيق: شرح منظومة القواعد الفقهية للشيخ السعدي.

12)  مشاركة في تصحيح وإخراج: الشرح الممتع في شرح زاد المستنقع لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله.



مشاركاته الإعلامية

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الشيخ له عدة مشاركات إعلامية منها:

الكتابة في بعض الصحف والمجلات. 

مشاركته في الإجابة على الاستفتاءات في برنامج الجواب الكافي قناة المجد الفضائية. وكذلك في برنامج رحاب الشريعة في قناة اقرأ الفضائية، وغيرهما.

وكذلك من خلال برنامج أسماء الله الحسنى على قناة الفجر الفضائية.

كما أن له مشاركات في قنوات فضائية خارج المملكة العربية السعودية.

وللشيخ موقع على شبكة المعلومات العالمية World Wide *** عنوانه: www.almosleh.com ، حيث تنشر فيه دروس الشيخ وخطبه ومحاضراته ولقاءاته الفضائية ومؤلفاته وبعض الشرائد التي جمعها الشيخ في مسيرة طلبه للعلم، كما يستقبل الشيخ الفتاوى الشرعية عبر موقعه ويتولى الإجابة عليها بنفسه، والجدير بالذكر أنه قد خصصت زاوية على الموقع لمقالات يكتبها الشيخ بين الفينة والأخرى لطرح وجهة نظر معينة أو تعليق على بعض الأحداث
عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الغديان
عضو هيئة كبار العلماء
هو عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الرزاق بن قاسم آل غديان من آل محدث من بني العنبر من بني عمرو بن تميم وينتهي نسبه إلى عمرو ( طابخة) بن إلياس بن مضر من أسرة العدنانيين ومن جهة الأم يرجع نسبه إلى آل راشد من عتيبة إلى هوازن . الميلاد : ولد عام 1345هـ في مدينة الزلفي . الدراسة : تلقى مبادئ القراءة والكتابة في صغره على عبد الله بن عبد العزيز السحيمي وعبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغيث وفالح الرومي وتلقى مبادئ الفقه والتوحيد والنحو والفرائض على حمدان بن أحمد الباتل ثم سافر إلى الرياض عام 1363هـ فدخل المدرسة السعودية الابتدائية ( مدرسة الأيتام سابقاً ) عام 1366هـ تقريباً وتخرج فيها عام 1368هـ . عين مدرساً في المدرسة العزيزية وفي عام 1371هـ دخل المعهد العلمي وكان أثناء هذه المدة يتلقى العلم على سماحة الشيخ / محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ كما يتلقى علم الفقه على الشيخ / سعود بن رشود ( قاضي الرياض ) والشيخ / إبراهيم بن سليمان في علم التوحيد والشيخ / عبد اللطيف بن إبراهيم في علم النحو والفرائض ، ثم واصل دراسته إلى أن تخرج في كلية الشريعة عام 1376هـ وعين رئيساً لمحكمة الخبر ثم نقل للتدريس بالمعهد العلمي عام 1378هـ وفي عام 1380هـ عين مدرساً في كلية الشريعة وفي عام 1386هـ نقل كعضو للإفتاء في دار الإفتاء وفي عام 1391هـ عين عضواً للجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء بالإضافة إلى عضوية هيئة كبار العلماء . مشايخه : تلقى العلم على مجموعة من طلبة العلم في مختلف الفنون ومن أبرزهم بالإضافة إلى ما سبق : (1) سماحة الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز تلقى عليه علم الفقه . (2) الشيخ / عبد الله الخليفي في الفقه أيضاً (3) الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن رشيد في الفقه والتوحيد والفرائض . (4)الشيخ / محمد الأمين الشنقيطي في أصول الفقه وعلوم القرآن والتفسير . (5)الشيخ / عبد الرحمن الأفريقي علم المصطلح والحديث . (6) الشيخ / عبد الرزاق عفيفي . (7) عبد الفتاح قاري البخاري أخذ عنه القرآن برواية حفص عن عاصم يسنده إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وغيرهم . آثاره : إضافة إلى ما سبق كان أثناء عمله من عام 1389هـ إلى اليوم وهو يقوم بتدريس الفقه وأصوله وقواعده والحديث ومصطلحه والتفسير وعلومه والعقيدة والفقه في حلقات منتظمة غالب أيام الأسبوع حسب الظروف بعد المغرب وبعد العشاء وأحياناً بعد الفجر وبعد العصر ، ومن عام 1395هـ كان بالإضافة إلى عمله في الإفتاء يلقي دروساً على طلبة الدراسات العليا في جامعة الإمام وكلية الشريعة في الفقه والأصول وقواعد الفقه وقاعة البحث ويشرف ويشترك في مناقشة بعض الرسائل ومن خلال هذه الفترة تلقى عليه العلم عدد كثير من طلاب العلم ، كما رشح عام 1381هـ ضمن من ينتدبون إلى التوعية والإفتاء في موسم الحج إلى الوقت الحاضر ، ولما تُوفي سماحة الشيخ / عبد الله بن حميد عام 1402هـ تولى الإفتاء في برنامج نور على الدرب 

الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير
اسمه: عبدالكريم بن عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن حمد الخضير. 
مكان وتاريخ الولادة: ولد في بريدة سنة 1374هـ . 
عمله: عضو هيئة التدريس في قسم السنة وعلومها في كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض . 
شيوخه : في القصيم: 
1- الشيخ مبارك بن حسن الراجح رحمه الله. 
2- الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد المشيقح حفظه الله. 
3- الشيخ محمد ذاكر حفظه الله. 
4- الشيخ محمد بن صالح المطوع رحمه الله. 
5- الشيخ صالح بن أحمد الخريصي رحمه الله. 
6- الشيخ صالح السكيتي رحمه الله. 
7- الشيخ علي الضالع رحمه الله. 
8- الشيخ محمد بن علي الروق رحمه الله. 
9- الشيخ فهد بن محمد بن حمود المشيقح حفظه الله. 

في الرياض: 
1- الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الغديان حفظه الله. 
2- سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله. 
3- الشيخ فهد بن حمين الفهد الحمين حفظه الله. 
4- الشيخ عبدالرحمن السدحان حفظه الله. 
5- الشيخ عبدالعزيز الداود حفظه الله. 
6- الشيخ عبدالعزيز الفاتح حفظه الله. 
7- الشيخ صالح بن عبدالرحمن الأطرم حفظه الله. 

مؤلفاته: 
1- الحديث الضعيف وحكم الاحتجاج به (مطبوع). 
2- تحقيق النصف الأول من فتح المغيث للسخاوي. 
3- تحقيق الرغبة شرح النخبة (مخطوط). 
4- شرح قصب السكر (مخطوط). 
5- شرح الورقات (مخطوط). 
6- شرح التجريد الصريح لأحاديث الجامع الصحيح (مخطوط). 
- وله تعليقات وتنبيهات على أمهات الكتب والشروح من كتب التفسير والحديث والعقيدة وغيرها . 


تعريف بالشيخ: هو عبدالكريم بن عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن حمد الخضير يكنى بأبي محمد من مواليد بريدة سنة 1374هـ ويبلغ من العمر الآن قرابة الخمسين ، أمد الله في عمره على الطاعة . . قرأ القرآن على مقرئ في الصبا اسمه مبارك بن حسن الراجح ثم قرأ على الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد المشيقح ثم في سنة 1385هـ قرأ على فضيلة الشيخ محمد ذاكر قسما كبيرا من القرآن وحفظ عليه البقرة وآل عمران . 
دراسته النظامية: دخل المدرسة الابتدائية سنة 1381هـ ثم تخرج منها سنة 1386هـ على إثرها دخل المعهد العلمي في بريدة سنة 1387هـ وتخرج فيه سنة 1393هـ ثم التحق بعدها بكلية الشريعة بالرياض في السنة نفسها وتخرج فيها سنة 1397هـ على إثرها عين معيدا بكلية أصول الدين في قسم السنة وعلومها ثز واصل وتابع الدراسة العليا فحصل على درجة الماجستير سنة 1402هـ وكانت رسالته بعنوان (الحديث الضعيف وحكم الاحتجاج به) ، ثم بعد ذلك في سنة 1407هـ حصل على شهادة الدكتوراة وكانت رسالته بعنوان (تحقيق النصف الأول من فتح المغيث بشرح ألفية الحديث للحافظ محمد بن عبدالرحمن السخاوي) ، عين على إثرها أساذا مساعدا في قسم السنة وعلومها بكلية أصول الدين ولا زال أستاذا مساعدا في الكلية نفسها . 
طلبه للعلم: في سنينه الأولى قرأ على الشيخ محمد بن صالح المطوع رحمه الله مبادئ العلوم (ثلاثة الأصول - وآدب المشي إلى الصلاة - وزادالمستقنع وكتاب التوحيد) وغيرها من المتون في أصول العلم . . ثم قرآ ولازم صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن أحمد الخريصي رئيس محاكم القصيم في وقته رحمه الله ، ثم انتقل إلى الرياض فقرأ على الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الغديان في أصول الفقه والقواعد الفقهية وعلى سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله في (الفرائض وفي تفسير ابن كثير وفي سنن الترمذي) وغيرها من الكتب وقد لازمه وقرأ عليه في المسجد وفي بيته رحمه الله . . ثم بعد تخرجه من كلية الشريعة وفي السنة التمهيدية تفرغ لجرد المطولات وقراءتها والتعليق عليها واستخراج مكنوناتها فقد قرأ حفظه الله في كتب التفسير والحديث وكتب العقائد وقد قرأ أيضا في كتب الفقه والتاريخ والأدب ، ، ، ثم قرأ على الشيخ صالح بن عبدالرحمن الأطرم أوائل شرح البخاري للحافظ ابن حجر وأما بالنسبة لشيوخه في المعهد العملي في بريدة فمنهم الشيخ صالح السكيتي والشيخ علي الضالع والشيخ محمد الروق رحمهم الله والشيخ فهد بن محمد المشيقح حفظه الله وغيرهم . . . 
وأما بالنسبة لشيوخه الذين تتلمذ على يديهم في كلية الشريعة فنذكر منهم : الشيخ فهد الحمين والشيخ عبدالعزيز الداود . والشيخ عبدالعزيز الشيخ والشيخ عبدالرحمن السدحان حفظهم الله وغيرهم من العلماء والمشايخ . . . 
كما يتجلى حرص الشيخ حفظه الله على طلب العلم من خلال مكتبته العلمية العامرة بأصناف الكتب والمخطوطات تعد مرجعا لكثير من الباحثين . 
مشاركاته العلمية: للشيخ مشاركات علمية كثيرة من خلال إشرافه على الرسائل المقدمة لنيل درجة الماجستير والدكتوراة في قسم السنة وعلومها ، ومن خلال دوراته العلمية المتنوعة والتي تم تسجيل كثير منها ومن ذلك (شرح كتاب الصيام من زاد المستقنع - وكتاب الحج من الكتاب نفسه - وشرح حديث جابر في الحج - وشرح نخبة الفكر ونظمها - وشرح الورقات ونظمها) وشروح كثيرة وأكثرها مسجل ولله الحمد . 
ولقد شارك الشيخ في دروات علمية في كثير من أنحاء المملكة . كما أن للشيخ أيضا مشاركات إذاعية في إذاعة القرآن الكريم من أهمها : ثلاثون حلقة في فقه الصيام نشر في رمضان سنة 1421هـ . كما أن له أيضا درسا أسبوعيا في الإذاعة نفسها في شرح مختصر صحيح البخاري للزبيدي . 
دروسه: للشيخ دروس علمية متفرقة على فترات في أكثر أيام الأسبوع . وقد قرأ عليه حفظه الله في دروس سابقة كثير من المتون والشروح العلمية منها ما أتم كاملا ومنها ما قرأ بعضها نذكرها بإيجاز : (شرح الورقات للمحلي ، القلائد العنبرية في شرح المنظومة البيقونية ، خلاصة الكلام ، التعليقات السنية على العقيدة الواسطية لابن سعدي ، التوحيد لابن خزيمة ، مختصر قواعد ابن رجب لابن سعدي ، شرح علل الترمذي ، فتح الباري ، ألفية الحديث ، البلبل في أصول الفقه ، الباعث الحثيث ، قصب السكر ، الموطأ ، مسند الإمام أحمد ، المنتقى للمجد ابن تيمية ، فتح المجيد ، كتاب التوحيد ، تيسير العزيز الحميد ، قرة عيون الموحدين ، الآجرومية ، أخصر المختصرات ، المفهم شرح مختصر صحيح مسلم للقرطبي ، الموقظة للذهبي ، فتح المغيث ، الكافي لابن قدامة ، ثلاثة الأصول ، الأربعين النووية تفسير الجلالين ، تفسير ابن كثير) . . . . 
ويقرأ عليه أثناء الدروس الآن جملة من كتب أهل العلم كما هو مبين في الجدول . 
وأخيرا . . . حفظ الله الشيخ ، وأمد في عمره ، ونفع الإسلام والمسلمين بعلمه ، ووفقه لكل خير ، وحفظه من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن 

صالح بن عبدالله بن محمد بن حميد
الاســــــــم : معالي الشيخ الدكتور / صالح بن عبدالله بن محمد بن حميد

تاريخ ومكان الميلاد : 1369هـ بريدة

الحالة الاجتماعيـة : متزوج وله أولاد

العنوان الدائـــم : الرياض / المملكة العربية السعودية


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المؤهلات العلميـــة

الدكـــتوراة : شريعة الفقه وأصوله - جامعة أم القرى في مكة المكرمة 1402 هـ

المــاجستير : الفقه وأصوله - جامعة أم القرى في مكة المكرمة - 1396 هـ

الجـامعـيـة : شريعة - جامعة أم القرى في مكة المكرمة - 1392 - 1395 هـ

الثانـويـة العامة : مكة المكرمة 1386 -1387 هـ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الحياة العملية

معيـــــد : كلية الشريعة - جامعة أم القرى 

محاضــــر : جامعة أم القرى 

أستاذ مسـاعد : جامعة أم القرى 

رئيس قسم : الاقتصاد الإسلامي - جامعة أم القرى 

مدير مركز الدراسات العليا الإسلامية بجامعة أم القرى 

وكيل كلية الشريعة للدراسات العليا بجامعة أم القرى 

عميد كلية : كلية الشريعة - جامعة أم القرى 

نائب الرئيس العام لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي 

عضو في مجلس الشورى 1414هـ - 1421هـ 

عضــــــو : مجلس الشورى 1414هـ - 1421هـ 

الرئيس العام لشئون المسجد الحرام و المسجد النبوي 1421هـ 

رئيس مجلس الشورى منذ تاريخ 24/11/1422هـ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المؤتمرات والندوات والنشاطات العلمية

له مشاركة واسعة في المؤتمرات العلمية والعالمية وقد حضر مؤتمرات علمية في القاهرة والرباط ولندن وأمريكا ، وفي باكستان وماليزيا وجنوب أفريقيا 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الوظائف والمهامات غير الرسمية

مدرس ومفتي بالمسجد الحرام ، بموافقة سامية 

عضو في المجلس الأعلى العالمي للمساجد برابطة العالم الإسلامي 

عضو في اللجنة الشرعية بهيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية 

عضو في المجلس الأعلى العالمي للمساجد برابطة العالم الإسلامي 

عضو في اللجنة الشرعية لهيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية 

له محاضرات في المعهد العالي للقضاء بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المؤلفات و البحوث

رفع الحرج في الشريعة الإسلامية ضوابطه وتحقيقاته 

من خطب المسجد الحرام توجيهات وذكري - أربعة أجزاء 

أدب الخلاف 

تلبيس مردود في قضايا حية 

أحداث ومواقف في طريق العزة 

البيت السعيد وخلاف الزوجين 

القدوة مبادئ ونماذج 

مفهوم الحكمة في الدعوة 

التوجيه غير المباشر في التربية وتغير السلوك 

ضابط المثلى والقيمي عند الفقهاء - تحت الطبع 

نظرة تأصيلية في الخلاف بين أهل العلم - تحت الطبع 

أصول الحوار وآدابه ، العربية والإنجليزية 

منهج في إعداد خطبة الجمعة 

رسالة في الأذان 

التعاون بين الدعاة - مبادؤه ، وثمراته 

الغيرة على الأعراض 

الزموا سفينة النجاة - الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر 

التعلق بالقبور أمر في دين الله محظور 

معالم في منهج الدعوة 

الإشراف على موسوعة (نضرة النعيم في مكارم أخلاق الرسول الكريم)12 مجلداً 

الجامع في فقه النوازل - القسم الأول 

التأمين التعاوني الإسلامي 

الإشراف على تحقيق تفسير ابن كثير ـ تحت الطبع 

الإشراف على مختصر تفسير ابن كثير 

تاريخ أمة في سير أئمة - تراجم لأئمة الحرمين الشريفين وخطبائهما من عصر النبي إلى الوقت الحاضر 

الرعاية الاجتماعية في الإسلام 

الشورى والديموقراطية " رؤية عصرية " وتجربة المملكة العربية السعودية 

الحق في الفقه الإسلامي 

أثر تطبيق الشريعة في استتباب الأمن 

محاضرات في القواعد الفقهية 

محاضرات في التخريج الفقهي 

http://www.shura.gov.sa/ArabicSite/A...CV.asp?MemNo=1
----------------------------------------------------
والباقي عليكم
(الذي جمعتها لكم منها منقول من الموقع ومنها منقول  من تراجم من اهل الحديث ومنها بسيط مني)
وفقك الله جميع المشايخ والعاملين على ترجمة 
(هاتوا ما عندكم)

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك فركة طيبة 

هل من الممكن ان تضع لنا ترجمة الشيخ يوسف الغفيص حفظه الله ؟

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان حفظه الله 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاسم : محمد سعيد رسلان
الدولة : مصر
سيرة الشيخ ومعلومات عن حياته
نسبه وكنيته
هو شيخنا الحبيب محمد سعيد أحمد رسلان المُكني بأبي عبد الله حفظه الله تعالى
مولده
وقد ولد حفظه الله تعالى في قرية سبك الأحد بمركز أشمون بمحافظة المنوفية (مصر) وذلك في
23-11-1955م
دراسته ومؤهلاته
وقد حصل حفظه الله على بكالوريوس طب وجراحة من جامعة الأزهر
وعلى ليسانس الآداب قسم اللغة العربية شعبة الدراسات الإسلامية
وعلى درجة الماجستير في علم الحديث بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى عن بحث في
"ضوابط الرواية عند المُحدِّثين"
وعلى درجة الدكتوراه - العَالِمية - في علم الحديث بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى في بحث عن
"الرواة المُبدَّعون من رجال الكتب الستة"
ومعه (حفظه الله) إجازة في أربعين حديث بسنده إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم وهذه الأحاديث مسماة ب "الأربعين البُلدَانِيَّة"
و قد تأثر بطائفة من فحولة العلماء ومحققيهم، وقفا أثرهم، ومنهم: شيخ الإسلام، أبو العباس أحمد ابن تيمية، وتلميذه البار، العالم الرباني وشيخ الإسلام الثاني؛ ابن قيم الجوزية.
جهوده الدعوية
يقوم بإلقاء خطبة الجمعة والدروس في المسجد الشرقي بسبك الأحد ، ويلقي محاضرات بمختلف البلاد
من مؤلفات الشيخ
فضل العلم وآداب طلبته
حول حياة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
ذم الجهل وبيان قبيح أثره
قراءة وتعليق وتخريج لرسالة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية "العبودية"
قراءة وتعليق وتخريج لرسالة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية "الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر"
عداوة الشيطان
حسن الخُلُق
شأن الكلمة في الإسلام
فضل العربية
آفات العلم
ضوابط في الرمي بالبدعة
الشعارات وحدها لا تكفي
سلسلة: وقفات مع سيد قطب
سلسلة رسائل العلم النافع
آداب طالب العلم
الترهيب من الربا
ضوابط الكتابة عند المُحدِّثين
الوضع في الحديث وجهود العلماء في مواجهته
مراتب طلب العلم وطرق تحصيله
موقع الشيخ - حفظه الله -
http://www.rslan.com

***


تزكية العلماء

قال درة علماء الكويت د. فلاح اسماعيل مندكار _ حفظه الله _ وهو يتكلم عن الشيخ ( محمد) :
"[وأنا أنصح بملازمة الشيخ والاستماع إليه والاستفادة منه ، فقد رأيته والله حريصا على السنة والسلفية ، وعلى التأدب بالآداب الشرعية ، ورأيته زاهدا ورعا ، نسأل الله أن يثبتنا وإياه وأن يوفقنا وإياه ، " ( المرجع : الموقع الرسمي لفضيلة الشيخ فلاح : قسم الفتاوى) .

وقال العلامة الدكتور حسن بن عبد الوهاب البنا _حفظه الله تعالى _ :
" ..... والقائمون بالدعوة السلفية في مصر هم: فضيلة الشيخ علي حشيش, وفضيلة الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان, ................إلخ " ( المرجع : بيان للشيخ عن الدعوة السلفية بمصر بتاريخ 19 ذي الحجة 1428 هـ ) .

وقال في موضع آخر : (وهو يتكلم عن الشيخ ) :
" .........والشيخ والحمد لله يجمع بين علوم كثيرة جزاه الله خيرا نقول ذلك لا إطراء له والله نقول هذا من فضل الله عليه وعلينا وعلى المسلمين نعرف قدره ونأخذ من علمه ما استطعنا إلى ذلك سبيلا المؤيد بالدليل كلامه كله بالأدله بفضل الله أين تجد هذه الأمور العظيمة ؟ جزاكم الله خيرا وجزاه الله خيرا ومع ذلك عنده فقه وعنده أصول فقه وعنده تفسير وعنده سيرة .... " ( المرجع : مادة صوتية للشيخ د. حسن وألقيت بعد إحدى دروس الشيخ محمد رسلان بمسجده في درس يوم السبت 24 ذو الحجة 1247هـ ) .

- منقول -

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

أيها الأخوة اين انتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

نحن هنا بارك الله فيك 
ترجمة الشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي حفظه الله 
اسمه ونسبه


هو الشيخ العلامة المحدث ربيع بن هادي بن محمد عمير المدخلي . من قبيلة المداخلة المشهورة في منطقة جازان بجنوب المملكة العربية السعودية ، وهي من إحدى قبائل بني شبيل و شبيل هو ابن يشجب ابن قحطان.


مولده


ولد بقرية الجرادية وهي قرية صغيرة غربي مدينة صامطة بقرابة ثلاثة كيلومترات وقد اتصلت بها الآن ، وكان مولده عام 1351 هـ في آخره وقد توفي والده بعد ولادته بسنة ونصف تقريباً فنشأ وترعرع في حجر أمه ، رحمها الله تعالى فأشرفت عليه وقامت بتربيته خير قيام ، وعلمته الأخلاق الحميدة من الصدق والأمانة وحثه على الصلاة و تتعاهده عليها ، مع إشراف عمه عليه.




نشأته العلمية

لما وصل الشيخ إلى سن الثامنة التحق بحلق التعليم في القرية وتعلم الخط والقراءة وممن تعلم عليه الخط الشيخ شيبان العريشي وكذلك القاضي أحمد بن محمد جابر المدخلي ، وعلى يد شخص ثالث يدعى محمد بن حسين مكي من مدينة صبياء . وقرأ القرآن على الشيخ محمد بن محمد جابر المدخلي كما قرأ عليه التوحيد والتجويد وقرأ بالمدرسة السلفية بمدينة صامطه بعد ذلك .
وممن قرأ عليهم بها : الشيخ العالم الفقيه : ناصر خلوفة طياش مباركي ـ رحمه الله ـ عالم مشهور من كبار طلبة الشيخ القرعاوي ـ رحمه الله ـ ودرس عليه بلوغ المرام ونزهة النظر للحافظ ابن حجر ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ .
ثم التحق بعد ذلك بالمعهد العلمي بصامطة ودرس به على عدد من المشايخ الأجلاء ومن أشهرهم على الإطلاق الشيخ حافظ بن أحمد الحكمي العلامة المشهور رحمه الله تعالى ، وعلى أخيه صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن أحمد الحكمي ، وكما درس به أيضاً على يد الشيخ العلامة المحدث أحمد بن يحي النجمي _حفظه الله _ ودرس فيه أيضاً على الشيخ العلامة الدكتور محمد أمان بن علي الجامي ـ رحمه الله ـ في العقيدة.
وكذلك درس أيضاً على الشيخ الفقيه محمد صغير خميسي في الفقة _ زاد المستقنع _ ، وغيرهم كثير ممن درس عليهم الشيخ في العربية والأدب والبلاغة والعروض ، وفي عام 1380 هـ وفي نهايته بالتحديد تخرج من المعهد العلمي بمدينة صامطة وفي مطلع العام 1381 هـ التحق بكلية الشريعة بالرياض واستمر بها مدة شهر أو شهر ونصف أو شهرين ، ثم فتحت الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية ، فانتقل إلى المدينة والتحق بالجامعة الإسلامية بكلية الشريعة ودرس بها مدة أربع سنوات وتخرج منها عام 1384هـ بتقدير ممتاز .
وممن درس عليهم الشيخ بالجامعة الإسلامية:



    * سماحة الشيخ العلامة المفتي العام للملكة العربية السعودية : عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ وكانت دراسته عليه العقيدة الطحاوية .
    * صاحب الفضيلة العلامة المحدث الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني _ رحمه الله _ في الحديث والأسانيد.
    * صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن العباد ودرس عليه الفقه ثلاث سنوات في بداية المجتهد.
    * صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ العلامة الحافظ المفسر المحدث الأصولي النحوي اللغوي الفقيه البارع محمد الأمين الشنقيطي _ صاحب أضواء البيان _ درس عليه في التفسير وأصول الفقه مدة أربع سنوات .
    * الشيخ صالح العراقي في العقيدة .
    * الشيخ المحدث عبد الغفار حسن الهندي في علم الحديث والمصطلح.

وبعد تخرجه عمل مدرساً بالمعهد بالجامعة الإسلامية مدةً ، ثم التحق بعد ذلك بالدراسات العليا وواصل دراسته وحصل على درجة " الماجستير " في الحديث من جامعة الملك عبدالعزبز فرع مكة عام 1397 هـ برسالته المشهورة " بين الإمامين مسلم والدار قطني "، وفي عام 1400 هـ حصل على الدكتوراه من جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز أيضاً بتقدير ممتاز بتحقيقه لكتاب " النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح " للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى ثم عاد بعد ذلك للجامعة يعمل بها مدرساً بكلية الحديث الشريف ، يدرِّس الحديث وعلومه بأنواعها وترأس قسم السنة بالدراسات العليا مرارا وهو الآن برتبة " أستاذ كرسي " متعه الله بالصحة والعافية في حسن العمل.



صفاته وأخلاقه


يمتاز الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى بالتواضع الجم مع إخوانه وطلابه وقاصديه وزواره وهو متواضع في مسكنه وملبسه ومركبه ، لا يحب الترفه في ذلك كله ، وهو أيضاً دائم البِشر ، طلق المحيا ، لا يمل جليسه من حديثه ، مجالسه عامرة بقراءة الحديث والسنة ، والتحذير من البدع وأهلها كثيراً ، حتى يخيل لمن يراه ولم يعرفه ويخالطه أنه لاشغل له إلا هذا ، يحب طلبة العلم السلفيين ويكرمهم ويحسن إليهم ويسعى في قضاء حوائجهم بقدر ما يستطيع بنفسه وماله ، وبيته مفتوح لطلبة العلم دائماً حتى إنه لايكاد في يوم من الأيام يتناول فطوره أو غداءه أو عشاءه بمفرده ويتفقد طلبته ويواسيهم . وهو من الدعاة الغيورين على الكتاب والسنة وعقيدة السلف يمتلئ غيرة وحرقة على السنة والعقيدة السلفية قل نظيره في هذا العصر وهو من المدافعين في زماننا هذا عن نهج السلف الصالح ليلاً ونهاراً وسراً وجهاراً من غير أن تأخذه في الله لومة لائم.




مؤلفاته


هي كثيرة ولله الحمد وقد طرق الشيخ _ حفظه الله _ أبواباً طالما دعت إليها الحاجة خصوصاً في الرد على أهل البدع والأهواء في هذا الزمان الذي كثر فيه المفسدون وقل فيه المصلحون ، ومؤلفاته هي:
1. بين الإمامين مسلم والدار قطني " مجلد كبير وهو رسالة الماجستير.
2. النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح " مطبوع في جزئين وهو رسالة الدكتوراه .
3. تحقيق كتاب المدخل إلى الصحيح " للحاكم طبع الجزء الأول منه.
4. تحقيق كتاب التوسل والوسيلة " للإمام ابن تيمية - مجلد.
5. منهج الأنبياء في الدعوة إلى الله فيه الحكمة والعقل .
6. منهج أهل السنة في نقد الرجال و الكتب و الطوائف .
7. "تقسيم الحديث إلى صحيح وحسن وضعيف بين واقع المحدثين ومغالطات المتعصبين " رد على عبد الفتاح أبو غدة ومحمد عوامه.
8. كشف موقف الغزالي من السنة وأهلها.
9. صد عدوان الملحدين وحكم الاستعانة بغير المسلمين.
10. مكانة أهل الحديث .
11. منهج الإمام مسلم في ترتيب صحيحه .
12. أهل الحديث هم الطائفة المنصورة الناجية ـ حوار مع سلمـــان العودة ـ .
13. مذكرة في الحديث النبوي .
14. أضواء إسلامية على عقيدة سيد قطب وفكره.
15. مطاعن سيد قطب في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
16. العواصم مما في كتب سيد قطب من القواصم .
17. " الحد الفاصل بين الحق والباطل " حوار مع بكر أبو زيد .
18. مجازفات الحداد .
19. المحجة البيضاء في حماية السنة الغراء .
20. " جماعة واحدة لا جماعات و صراط واحد لا عشرات " حوار مع عبد الرحمن عبد الخالق .
21. النصر العزيز على الرد الوجيز .
22. التعصب الذميم وآثاره . عني به سالم العجمي .
23. بيان فساد المعيار ، حوار مع حزبي متستر .
24. التنكيل بما في توضيح المليباري من الأباطيل .
25. دحض أباطيل موسى الدويش .
26. إزهاق أباطيل عبداللطيف باشميل .
27. انقضاض الشهب السلفية على أوكار عدنان الخلفية .
28. النصيحة هي المسؤولية المشتركة في العمل الدعوي . ( طبع ضمن مجلة التوعية الإسلامية ) .
29. الكتاب والسنة أثرهما ومكانتهما والضرورة إليهما في إقامة التعليم في مدارسنا . ( ضمن مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية العدد السادس عشر ) .
30. حكم الإسلام في من سبَّ رسول الله أو طعن في شمول رسالته . ( مقال نشر في جريدة القبس الكويتية ) العدد ( 8576 ) بتاريخ ( 9/5/ 1997 ).
وللشيخ كتب أخرى سوى ما ذكر هنا وقد جمع أسماءها ونبذة عنها الأخ خالد بن ضحوي الظفيري في كتابه "ثبت مؤلفات الشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي" وتجده في أسفل صفحة الترجمة من موقع الشيخ ربيع.
http://www.aldhafiri.net/home/index.php?book_id=3

نسأل الله تعالى أن يعينه على إتمام مسيرة الخير وأن يوفقه لما يحبه و يرضاه إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

منقول من موقع فضيلة الشيخ
http://www.rabee.net/

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

ترجمة الشيخ العلامه المحدث عبدالله بن يوسف الجديع ( حفظه الله ) 
اسمه ونسبه

هو العلامه المحدث المحقق عبدالله بن يوسف بن عيسى بن يعقوب اليعقوب الجديع العنزي .


مكان ولادته

ولد سنة 1959 ميلادية في في قضاء أبي الخصيب من مدينة البصرة .


مشائخه وأساتذته

يقول الشيخ حفظه الله :

تلقيت الدراسة الابتدائية في قريتي، كما تلقنت قراءة القرآن وحفظت منه
طرفاً وتعلمت أحكام التجويد على شيخي الأول محمود بن فالح ، رفع الله قدره
، ثم وأنا ابن اثنتي عشرة سنة لحقت بالمدارس الشرعية، والتي سميت من بعد
بـ(المعهد الإسلامي) في مدينة البصرة، وبقيت في هذا المعهد حتى تخرجت منه
سنة 1978م ، وفيه بنيت لدي قاعدة العلوم الشرعية، تلقيت فيه العلوم على
منهاجها القديم الأزهري على مشايخ كرام، منهم من قضى نحبه، ومنهم من
ينتظر، رفع الله أقدارهم وأحسن ثوابهم، أجلهم في نفسي شيخي العلامة أبو
عمر عادل بن كايد البصري، رحمه الله، والذي عنه تلقيت علوم الحديث
والعقائد والفرق.

وأستاذي في العربية العلامة خليل بن عبدالحميد العقرب، والذي كان يقول:
إني أجد للحن إذا سمعته ألماً في أذني، وشيخي الفقيه الشافعي عبدالكريم
الحمداني، وابنه شيخنا نزار الحمداني، وشيخي وخالي إبراهيم الفائز، وشيخي
الفقيه نجم الفهد، وغيرهم، أحسن الله جزاءهم.


وضائفه ومشاركاته العمليه

1_ عمل إماماً وخطيباً في مدينة (الزبير) في العراق لأكثر من سنتين .

2_ عمل إماماً في وزراة الأوقاف في الكويت وخارجها لنحو من ثماني سنين .

3_ عمل مشرفاً على برامج السنة النبوية في شركة (صخر) أول جهة تصدر برامج السنة على الحاسب الآلي، وذلك لمدة أربع سنين.

4_ أنشأ مركزاً خاصاً للبحث العلمي في مدينة ليدز في بريطانيا .

5_ أحد أعضاء المجلس الأوروبي للإفتاء والبحوث .

6_ الأمين العام للمجلس الأوربي للإفتاء والبحوث لمدة سنتين .

7_ يرأس اللجنة الفرعية للفتوى التابعة للمجلس الأوربي للإفتاء والبحوث .

8_ المستشار الشرعي لمسجد مدينة ليدز الكبير .

9_ يقوم بالعمل الاستشاري في المجالات المالية الإسلامية لبعض الشركات.


أبنائه

للشيخ ولدنا هما : محمد ويوسف .


مؤلفاته

1 – الأجوبة المرضية في الأسئلة النجدية ، دار الإمام مسلم ، الأحساء ، 1991 م .

2 – تسمية ما انتهى إلينا من الرواة عن سعيد بن منصور عالياً ، لأبي نعيم ، دار العاصمة ، 1409هـ .

3 - = = = = = = = = = = = = = أبي نعيم الفضل بن دكين عالياً ، لأبي نعيم ، دار العاصمة ، 1409هـ .

4 – تيسير علم أصول الفقه ، مركز البحوث الإسلامية ، ليدز ، 1997م .

5 – الرد على من يقول : ( الم ) حرف ، لابن منده ، دار العاصمة ، 1409 هـ .

6 – الرسالة المغنية في السكوت ولزوم البيوت ، لأبي الحسن ابن البنا ، دار العاصمة ، 1409 هـ .

7 – المفاريد ، لأبي يعلى الموصلي ، دار الأقصى ، الكويت ، 1985 م .

8 – المنتقى من مسند المقلين ، لدعلج السجزي ، دار الأقصى ، الكويت ، 1985 م .

9 – أحكام العورات في ضوء الكتاب والسنة .

10 – إسلام أحد الزوجين ، ومدى تأثيره على عقد النكاح .

11 – إعفاء اللحية (( دراسة حديثية فقهية )) .

12 – الإعلام بحكم القراءة خلف الإمام .

13 – التبيين لطرق الأربعين .

14 – تنقيح النقول من نوادر الأصول للحكيم الترمذي .

15 – ذم الملاهي ، لابن أبي الدنيا .

16 – علل الحديث .

17 – المسيقى والغناء في ميزان الإسلام .

18 – المقنع في علوم الحديث ، لابن الملقن ، دار فواز للنشر ، الأحساء ، 1413 هـ .

19 – المقدمات الأساسية في علوم القرآن ، مركز البحوث الإسلامية ، ليدز ، 1422 هـ .

20 – تحرير علوم الحديث ، مركز البحوث الإسلامية ، ليدز ، 1424 هـ .

21 – اختصاص القرآن بعوده إلى الرحيم الرحمن ، لضياء الدين المقدسي ، مكتبة الرشد ، 1989 م .

22 – الأسامي والكنى ، للإمام أحمد ، دار الأقصى ، الكويت ، 1985م .

23 – إقامة البرهان على تحريم المحل المكروه .

24 – تحرير البيان في سجود القرآن .

25 – حكم الطهارة لغير الصلوات .

26 – طرق حديث أنزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف .

27 – العقيدة السلفية في كلام رب البرية ، دار الإمام مالك ودار الصميعي ، 1995 م .

28 – كشف اللثام عن طرق حديث غربة الإسلام ، مكتبة الرشد ، 1989 م .

29 – أحاديث ذم الغنا والمعازف ، دار الأقصى ، 1986 م .

30 – فضل التهليل وثوابه الجزيل ، لابن البنا ، دار العاصمة ، 1409 هـ .

31. كشف الالتباس عن أحكام النفاس / مكتبة الصحابة الإسلامية _ الكويت / 1404هـ .

32. صفة الزوجة الصالحة في الكتاب والسنة / دار الهجرة _ الدمام / 1990م .

33 . أبرأ مما يقولون [ براءة الكاتب من أباطيل نسبت إليه ] / دار فواز _ الإحساء / 1992م .

34 . القناعة / لابن السني / مكتبة الرشد _ الرياض / 1989م .

35 . الأربعون في الحث على الجهاد / لابن عساكر / دار الخلفاء _ الكويت / 1984م .

36 . المنهاج المختصر في علمي النحو والصرف / مؤسسة الريان _ بيروت / 2000م .


ثناء الشيخ المحدث الألباني على الشيخ

قال العلامة الشيخ العالم الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتابه تحريم آلات
الطرب صفحـــــــــــ37  ـــــــــ ة الطبعة الأولى بالحاشية : ثم قدم إلي
أحد الإخوان وأنا على وشك الانتهاء من تبييض هذه الرسالة كتاباً بعنوان :
( أحاديث ذم الغناء والمعازف في الميزان ) للأخ الفاضل : عبدالله بن يوسف
الجديع فوجدته كتاباً قيماً جامعاً لأحاديث هذا الباب وآثاره جمعاً لم
يسبق إليه ـ فيما علمت ـ مع النقد العلمي الحديثي لكل فرد من أفرادها ،
الأمر الذي يندر وجوده حتى في كتب التخريجات المتقدمة مع التزامه لقواعد
هذا العلم الشريف ، وحسب القاريء دليلاً على ماذكرت أن مجموع أحاديثه
وآثاره قرابة المئة ، ( منها أحاديث صحيحة و (70) أحاديث ضعيفة وأكثرها
شديدة الضعف و(1 آثار موقوفة ، بعضها صحيح وبذلك يكون الأخ الفاضل قد
قام بذاك الذي كنت قررته من الكلام على أحاديث الباب كلها وزيادة فجزاة
الله خيراً..............الخ  .


قصة الشيخ مع العلامة محمد بن عثيمين

يقول الشيخ الجديع : كانت بيني وبين الشيخ محمد الصالح بن عثيمين رحمه
الله صلة حسنة، وهو من العلماء الأفذاذ الذين يقل مثلهم في هذا العصر، نفع
الله به وبعلمه كثيراً.

والمعرفة تجذرت بخلاف وقع مع الشيخ في مسألة «إثبات صفة العينين لله
تعالى»، يعود إلى أوائل الثمانينات من القرن الميلادي الماضي، حيث قلت
كلاماً شديداً في قول من يثبت العينين على التثنية، وكان الشيخ ضمّن ذلك
ما كتبه في العقيدة. فسئلت عن ذلك فغلّظت العبارة.

لكن شخص الشيخ لم يكن محل عيب أو تنقيص، فقد تربيت على تعظيم قدر العلماء،
وهو منهم رحمه الله، فكان السائل سجل كلامي وأسمعه الشيخ، فتألم الشيخ
لذلك، وبعث إلي عن طريق أحد الأصحاب يومئذ عتاباً، ولم أكن أظن أن الأمر
يبلغ ذلك، فكاتبت الشيخ معتذراً، فأجابني الشيخ بقبول الاعتذار.

ومن ثمّ حين كتبت كتابي «العقيدة السلفية في كلام رب البرية»، بعثت به إلى
الشيخ لمراجعته. فمكث عند الشيخ مدة ولم يتمكن من قراءته لكبر حجمه، فلما
ألححت من أجل نشر الكتاب، أرسل إلي أن انشره، وقال لمن بعث معه أنه يثق
بعلم العبد الضعيف وعقيدته. ثم نُشر الكتاب فعلمت أن الشيخ كان ينصح به
وتُوزّع بعض نسخه بمعرفته.

لقاء صحيفة الحياة مع الشيخ

http://www.daralhayat.com/arab_news/...93b/story.html

عنوانه وبريده

Islamic Research Centre

Mr Abdullah Al-Judai

Director

1A The Crescent, Adel, Leeds. LS16 6AA

Tel: 0044-113 2301514 Fax: 0044-113 2300835

Email: irc.leeds@btinternet.com

&

aljudai@hotmail.com




المصادر :

http://www.aldahereyah.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3684

و


http://muntada.islamtoday.net/t37387.html

و

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B9%...AF%D9%8A%D8%B9
منقول

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

لكن لابد من الأخوة فهم لديهم معلومات

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

اخي ابوزياد لو وضعت تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم مثل الشخ وحياته وتلاميذه وشيخه وهكذا شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك 
أحسنتم ،جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم لم اكن انتبه لسؤالك لكن تفضل منقول من اهل الحديث

مقابلة مع الطالب يوسف الغفيص



نرجو من الأخ يوسف الغفيص أن يتقدم جزاه الله خيراً. السؤال: اتفضل أخ يوسف عرف بنفسك؟ الجواب: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وفي الحقيقة أجدني محرجاً ومديناً لكم أن آخذ من وقتكم من وقت هذا الاجتماع المبارك للاستماع إلى شيء مما أقوله، ولكنه النـزول عند رغبة وتكليف المشايخ الكرام الذين لا أجد مجالاً للتخلص من أمرهم وتكليفهم، فحقهم علينا الاستجابة لأمرهم، فاعذرونا بارك الله فيكم... الاسم: يوسف محمد الغفيص. العمر، والمستوى الدراسي: مواليد عام 1390هـ، تعينت معيداً في قسم العقيدة، وقد بدأت بحمد الله الدراسة في الرياض. السؤال: مشايخك يا أخ يوسف؟ الجواب: مشايخ كثير في الحقيقة، وعلى رأسهم سماحة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين في درس الفقه، وسماحة الشيخ حمود بن عقلاء الشعيبي في العقيدة، وفضيلة الشيخ العلم الماجد سلمان بن فهد العودة وقد لزمته كثيراً واستفدت منه في علوم شتى، كذلك الشيخ يحي عبد العزيز اليحيى واستندت إليه كثيراً لا سيما في حفظ السنة، كذلك الشيخ عبد الله بن صالح الفوزان وغيرهم من الأساتذة الكرام في الجامعة كثير. السؤال: هل تحفظ القرآن يا أخ يوسف؟ الجواب: الحمد لله، وهو ولا شك أنه الأصل الأول قبل حفظ سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأنه جامع العلم وجامع الدين، وهو حبل الله المتين. السؤال: هل حفظت الصحيحين؟ الجواب: أحمد الله، مختصراً على طريقة المشايخ الكرام الجمع بين الصحيحين. السؤال: وعلى من؟ الجواب: على فضيلة الشيخ يحيى بن عبد العزيز اليحي. السؤال: كم تبلغ محفوظاتك الآن؟ الجواب: بحمد الله عز وجل وأسأله التوفيق، قرابة الأربعة آلاف تقريباً. ما شاء الله تبارك الله! السؤال: وهل هناك متون علمية تدرسها على بعض المشايخ؟ الجواب: نعم... زاد المستقنع عند فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين، وكذلك الطحاوية عند الشيخ حمود بن عقلاء، وكذلك في العقيدة كتاب التوحيد والواسطية عند الشيخ سلمان العودة، وكذلك بلوغ المرام عند الشيخ سلمان، وكذلك سنن أبي داود عند فضيلة الشيخ يحي، والنحو درست عند الشيخ سلمان، والأصول عند الشيخ عبد الله الفوزان، وغير ذلك أسأل الله التوفيق. السؤال: هل تسمعنا يا أخي يوسف دليلين من حفظك يدلان على أهمية الحفظ؟ الجواب: لعل من ذلك الحديث المتفق عليه: {عن أبي جمرة قال: كنت أترجم بين يدي عبد الله بن عباس وبين الناس، فأتته امرأة تسأله عن نبيذ الجبر، فقال: إن وفد عبد القيس أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من الوفد أو من القوم؟ قالوا: ربيعة، قال: مرحباً بالوفد أو بالقوم غير خزايا ولا ندامى، قالوا: يا رسول الله! إنا نأتيك من شقة بعيدة، وإن بيننا وبينك هذا الحي من مضر، وإنا لا نستطيع أن نأتيك إلا في شهر الحرام، فمرنا بأمر فصل نخبر به من وراءنا وندخل به الجنة، قال: فأمرهم بأربع، ونهاهم عن أربع، قال: أمرهم بالإيمان بالله وحده، وقال: أتدرون ما الإيمان بالله وحده، شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وصوم رمضان، وأن تؤدوا خُمساً من المغنم، ونهاهم عن الدباء والحنتم والمزفت، قال شعبة: وربما قال النقير، وقال احفظوه وأخبروا من وراءكم}. {وزاد ابن معاذ عن أبيه قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لـأشج عبد القيس، إن فيك خصلتين يحبهما الله: الحلم والأناة}. السؤال: ما وجه الاستدلال؟ الجواب: وجه الاستدلال قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: {احفظوه وأخبروا به من وراءكم}. الحديث الآخر، حديث أبي زيد عمرو بن أخطم رضي الله عنه قال: {صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الفجر وصعد المنبر، فخطبنا حتى حضرت الظهر، ثم نـزل وصلى، ثم صعد المنبر، فخطبنا حتى حضرت العصر، ثم نـزل فصلى، ثم صعد المنبر، فخطبنا حتى غربت الشمس، فأعلمنا بما كان وبما هو كائن، فأعلمنا أحفظنا} والحديث من إخراج مسلم. السؤال: هل من مشاركة في الدعوة يا أخ يوسف؟ الجواب: إنني ذو قصور وتقصير، ولا شك أن الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل أصل من أصول هذا الدين العظام، وهو واجب من الواجبات الضرورية، ومن أصول الإسلام، أسأل الله العون والتوفيق للجميع. بارك الله فيك ووفقك ونفعك ونفع بك، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد. شكر الله لفضيلة الشيخ عبد الوهاب بن ناصر الطريري على تفضله بإجراء هذه المقابلة الممتعة والتي كانت ولا شك تقديماً لأنموذج من الشباب الحافظين، وكنا نود أن يكون في الوقت فسحة لمقابلة شباب آخرين من الحفظة، فإن منهم من وصلتني أنباء بأنه يحفظ أكثر من خمسة آلاف حديث، وشخص آخر من الحفظة يبلغ حفظه أيضاً أربعة آلاف حديث، فلله الحمد والمنّة. كما نشكر الأخ الكريم يوسف بن محمد الغفيص على هذه المعلومات الطيبة، والتي قصد من ورائها تشجيع إخوانه من طلاب العلم بأن يحذوا حذو هذا المنهج، وأن يسلكوا هذا الطريق الطيب، سائلين الله -جل وعلا- أن يحفظه وأن يوفقه فيما بقي من وقته وعمره، للاستمرار في طلب العلم الشرعي، وأن ينفع به إنه على ذلك قدير وبالإجابة جدير. أيها الإخوة: وإنه لا يفوتنا في عداد الترحيب بالحضور الكرام أن نرحب بالشيخ سمير بن خليل المالكي الذي حضر إلينا من مكة فحياه الله وحيا الله جميع الحاضرين.

----------

